# Vaping healthier than smoking? Proven!!



## Yagya (10/12/15)

I have recently been admitted to hospital due to high stress and chest pains.Christian Barnard)
Been for ECG, chest xrays, lotsa blood tests and the treadmill test.
I passed all these tests with flying colours, lungs and kidneys was clear.
After all this i told 2 doctors, the cardiologist (Dr.Mashall) and the other 1 that i have been vaping for the past 6 months after stinkies for over 30yrs.
They could not believe this and had nothing bad to say about vaping.
This for me was a big plus for my new hobby...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Yagya (10/12/15)

oh..forgot to mention..
I have been vaping the Billow V2, atlantis V2 & dark horse on the istick 50W with mostly local juice from vapour mountain and mob.


----------



## Ashley A (10/12/15)

proven AGAIN

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vixen (10/12/15)

After falling off the wagon and picking up those nasty stinkies, I struggled with a morning cough and I had a hard time walking just 1km. Been back vaping for over a month and happy to say the cough is gone and I can walk quite the distance now without sounding like a hippo hyperventilating 
Vaping saved my life!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Drmzindec (10/12/15)

I started waking up with mad chest pain and coughing each morning. Felt unfit and out of breath when playing with my 4yo (Which sucked cause she is busy).

Been vaping for exactly a year now (Bounced of the wagon a few times but keeping at it now for 4 months solid). I can breath, taste and keep up with my 4yo now. No more chest pain or coughing and i dont smell like crap. Oh yeah and i can smell again!

Reactions: Like 5


----------

